# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  مشکل در اتچ کردن در sql2014

## saber2q

با سلام خدمت مهندسان عزیز
من اطلاعاتم از sql کمه و مشکلی پیدا کردم که نیاز به راهنمایی دارم:
چند روز پیش در حالی که مشغول توسعه دادن دیتابیسم بودم به دلایل متفرقه ای ویندوز من طوری خراب شد که هیچ گونه قابل بالا اومدن نبود و نتیجتا مجبور شدم ویندوز جدید بریزم ولی برای بکاپ گیری فقط فایل mdf و ldf رو از محل ذخیره شده در فولدر مربوطه بر روی فلش کپی کردم و بعد اقدام به نصب مجدد ویندوز و sql و.. کردم. ولی حال که قصد اتچ کردن فایل ها رو دارم، با پیغام خطای sql مبنی بر "عدم توانایی در خواندن فایل ها" رو دریافت میکنم.
لطفا توجه داشته باشید که دو تا فایل رو از سیستم قبلی دیتچ نکرده بودم و فقط از محل ذخیره شده برداشتم.
لطفا راهنماییم کنید برای بازیابی دیتابیسم.

با تشکر

----------


## H.Jafari

مشکل در دسترسی یوزر شما به فایل های mdf , ldf می باشد. باید با دادن دسترسی له یوزر استفاده کننده از این فایل مشکل رو برطرف کنید(چون ویندور عوض شده یوزر های این ویندوز دسترسی به اون فایل ها ندارند).

----------

